# Help Identifying



## lilwyhunter (Apr 2, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdqdhmAnkJM" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdqdhmAnkJM</a><!-- m -->

So, I have to dash off to work so youtube is still processing the video, but it should be up and available here in a few minutes. Anyways, it's pretty explanatory as it is but here are my two, fresh and awake from hibernation. I'm trying to put some extra poundage onto my potential extreme since he lost so much throughout the winter, so we're feeding raw eggs. 

I've checked the underside of his chin and he does have that V-Pattern, but he's been pretty beat up either the first few months or year of his life. Can anyone give me a guess on how old he is? Or if he is even an extreme? He's missing the end of his tail, has kinks through it via lack of calcium and there's a chunk missing out of the front of his bottom lip. The guy I bought him from wouldn't even pick him up out of the sale tank to give him to me, he was afraid of him. Any ideas on how to tame him down? We've been doing the usual T-Shirt trick and he showers with me every morning, he's not a biter, but he does whip quite a bit. We've got definite spurs, so I'm assuming those jowls will start pronouncing themselves when he puts on a little more weight. 

Any suggestions are welcome!!! Thanks for looking


----------



## lazyjr52 (Apr 2, 2010)

That is an extreme. If I had to guess I would say that he probally from last year clutches. Nice gu's btw


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 2, 2010)

_I don't know about the extreme giant part, I'll just leave that for Bobby to decide. To me he kinda looks like an extreme,... but then he doesn't. Its something about him, he does but he doesn't :lol: . Either way he's :shock: *beautiful* I could see him being a Blizzard baby. He has that same triple stripe on his side. 

As for what you're feeding them,..cooked food in moderation if at all. I give my boys chicken too but raw. I clean it before I give it to them but its still raw depending on the cut, bone in also. Eggs its in between (for me) not fully cooked or raw. More like over easy, sunny side up or eggs benedict. It took 3 eggs but I finally got it right in the microwave :-D . Cooked just enough so that its easy to peel. 

When he tail whips does it seem to be more in defense or is it while you're holding him? Dino does it sometimes as I'm picking him up and he's not ready to come in or go back in his enclosure :roll: ._


----------

